# Pro-life Obama



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;V2CaBR3z85c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2CaBR3z85c[/video]


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 27, 2009)

And the wicked rejoice:

www.dcexaminer.com >> Yeas & Nays - Ashley Judd: Breathless


----------



## JM (Jan 27, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/life-imagine-potential-42926/


----------

